# Bourbon.



## huskers

I'm sure it's just me here...... But I've tried about 4 different bourbons and they all taste the same to me. 

I will admit that they were not expensive bourbons but even then, I find it odd that they all taste virtually the same. 

I'm a rum guy and I can taste a difference in each rum I taste. 

Maybe I need to be a bourbon guy to taste the differences?


----------



## edwardsdigital

You and me both brother.... I love my rums, but I have a hard time discerning differences in bourbons.


----------



## dj1340

Try comparing Eagle Rare, Knob Creek, Woodford Reserve, Makers Mark and Jim Beam. You will taste the difference between
all of these. I drink mine neat (no ice or water) to get the flavor. Not all folks like Bourbon, same as liking different cigars.
I've tried to like Scotch but can't quite do it.


----------



## huskers

Interesting Don.

I don't mind bourbon at all. It's a nice change up once in a while. I actually have the Knob Creek.........I've also had bulleit, wild turkey and American honey.

To me, they all virtually taste the same.

I too have tried scotch and didn't like it but I had some real cheap stuff. I have a little sampler of nice stuff I am going to give a go before I write scotch off.


----------



## dj1340

Try taking a small taste of each side by side. I actually bought a bottle of Woodford Reserve 4 Wood thinking it would be a good Bourbon.
Tasting it next to Handy or Jefferson's 18 yr old was eye opening. It had a very harsh taste on the back end. Mind you these are expensive
Bourbons but you can compare each the same way. Another really good Bourbon is Four Roses Single Barrel. Nice Caramel and Vanilla flavor


----------



## edwardsdigital

huskers said:


> Interesting Don.
> 
> I don't mind bourbon at all. It's a nice change up once in a while. I actually have the Knob Creek.........I've also had bulleit, wild turkey and American honey.
> 
> To me, they all virtually taste the same.
> 
> I too have tried scotch and didn't like it but I had some real cheap stuff. I have a little sampler of nice stuff I am going to give a go before I write scotch off.


Whats the scotch josh? 
I dont recall ever actually having scotch myself. I enjoy bourbon once in a great while, but I have had some bad nights with Mr. Beam so I stay away for the most part. I get mean with too much whiskey.


----------



## huskers

This stuff Tim.










I got it in the Pass. I know how much it cost for this little bottle too. :faint2:


----------



## Jasonx250z

Ways really good inexpensive bourbon is buffalo trace a step up is eagle rare ten and re right about the 4 wood just gotta let it decant


----------



## HIM

Have you tried swishing when you sip? Swish until the alcohol burn fades off then the flavors set in.


----------



## huskers

lol..........I can't do bourbon neet or on the rocks. 

At least not the stuff I've had. To much burn for my taste.


----------



## Jasonx250z

Lol I have some corn wiskey that u would absolutly hate but I love it it's called brim stone. i think huskers u might like called angels envy it mild bourbon that is very good


----------



## huskers

Jasonx250z said:


> Lol I have some corn wiskey that u would absolutly hate but I love it it's called brim stone. i think huskers u might like called angels envy it mild bourbon that is very good


I dunno, I'd prolly drink some shine. I already know that shine is gonna burn.

I generally drink because I enjoy the flavor of something.

If I just want to get hammered, I don't care about the burn.


----------



## dj1340

I would think the smoothest bourbon is Jim Beam. Very little burn on the back end and has a hint of caramel and vanilla.
It's all a matter of taste. Hell, I actually like Red Stag. A Jim Beam product, gives you a buzz and good breath!


----------



## huskers

dj1340 said:


> I would think the smoothest bourbon is Jim Beam. Very little burn on the back end and has a hint of caramel and vanilla.
> It's all a matter of taste. Hell, I actually like Red Stag. A Jim Beam product, gives you a buzz and good breath!


Oh yea, I like the Red stag too.............forgot about that one.

That's prolly my favorite.


----------



## edwardsdigital

I much prefer the mellow sweet burn of a dark aged rum over the more up front alcohol burn of a whisky. That may be why I like to sip rum more often than other drinks, I dont have to have my taste buds hammered before I can enjoy the subtle flavors that are there.


----------



## dj1340

Always helps to straighten out my golf swing. Never leave home without it!!


----------



## edwardsdigital

Jasonx250z said:


> Lol I have some corn wiskey that u would absolutly hate but I love it it's called brim stone. i think huskers u might like called angels envy it mild bourbon that is very good


I am not a huge fan of bourbon, but I kinda like the angels envy bottle. I think it would look nice on a shelf next to a 3/4 empty bottle of Zacapa 23.


----------



## asmartbull

Everyone owes it to themselves to try Jefferson Reserve "very small batch"....
It has hints of orange in the background and goes very well with many cigars, especially those with fruity notes.
It can be hard to find, by a shop around the corner usually has it for under 50.00

Jefferson's Reserve Very Old Bourbon Review

http://cigarbrief.com/featured/jeffersons-reserve/6165/

If anyone wants to try some and can't find it, I can ship


----------



## dj1340

asmartbull said:


> Everyone owes it to themselves to try Jefferson Reserve "very small batch"....
> It has hints of orange in the background and goes very well with many cigars, especially those with fruity notes.
> It can be hard to find, by a shop around the corner usually has it for under 50.00
> 
> Jefferson's Reserve Very Old Bourbon Review
> 
> If anyone wants to try some and can't find it, I can ship


I have 2 bottles of the Jefferson's reserve and can say I love this stuff. So sweet and smooth it's crazy.


----------



## asmartbull

dj1340 said:


> I have 2 bottles of the Jefferson's reserve and can say I love this stuff. So sweet and smooth it's crazy.


Don, I too enjoy the small batch, but the Very Small is so much smoother....I am happy to send you a bottle ??


----------



## ShaggDogg

I prefer my bourbon in a rocks glass, over a few cubes of ice. My three inexpensive favorites at the moment are Bulleit, Makers, and Buffalo Trace.


----------



## Jasonx250z

Angels envy is port finished cask so it just for sipping. It's sweet and has a lil kick


----------



## dj1340

Once again, taste buds are different. I like rum with a mixer but my Bourbon straight up. To each his own.


----------



## bluesman.54

This is the key --- just let it sit in your mouth for a bit and the flavor really does come on. Usually some type of oak flavor from the barrel it is aged in. You'll get a warming sensation and a nice after taste that goes great with cigars. Sip it and savor it for a bit and it will change the whole experience for you. Cole is right on on this. Believe me I have done a lot of research on this...



HIM said:


> Have you tried swishing when you sip? Swish until the alcohol burn fades off then the flavors set in.


----------



## bluesman.54

Try this with Templeton Rye. It is a small batch whiskey made here in Iowa using a prohibition receipe. The burn isn't intemse -- but you will truly feel a warming sensation come over your entire body. And the after taste is heavenly. I've done a lot of research on this one also...You can trust me...Really....



HIM said:


> Have you tried swishing when you sip? Swish until the alcohol burn fades off then the flavors set in.


----------



## Jasonx250z

Man I know little to nothing about rum we don't get much rum diversity it's between Bacardi and captain with a few others that arnt very good iv go pyrat xo reserve


----------



## ejewell

A tip for someone who is starting, a lot of bourbon's pack a punch on the nose and palette. I started off with some water to open up the drink and bring out the smells and tastes. ice tends to freeze the character of a lot of good subtle drinks. just my :2

I fancy Rock Hill and Blanton's these days. But not often with their price tags.


----------



## Jasonx250z

In got a bottle of Thomas h . Handy 2010 bottling I'm saving


----------



## ejewell

pappy van winkle or GTFO!!!

...I must leave now, as I do not possess any nor have I ever had it. lol. Supposedly the BEST Bourbon...


----------



## fuente~fuente

ejewell said:


> pappy van winkle or GTFO!!!
> 
> ...I must leave now, as I do not possess any nor have I ever had it. lol. Supposedly the BEST Bourbon...


That's too bad... One of my locker members came in just last week with a bottle of 15yr, that we killed half of. :tongue1:


----------



## Jasonx250z

Pappy and Thomas are made by the same company buffalo trace


----------



## ejewell

fuente~fuente said:


> That's too bad... One of my locker members came in just last week with a bottle of 15yr, that we killed half of. :tongue1:


I'm 23, I got time. :smoke: Why hurry up and enjoy all the good things in life young, then what's left for when I'm older?!
That being said, I did make the impulsive decision to go halfsies w/my High School buddy on the Patron Burdeos... lol


----------



## ejewell

Jasonx250z said:


> Pappy and Thomas are made by the same company buffalo trace


Can't be getting too technical! They also make sazerac, eagle rare, ancient age, and blanton's 

Beam makes Bookers, Baker's, Basil Haydens, and Knob Creek. 

Those two are the big bourbon boys.


----------



## Jasonx250z

O yeah but those are the hevy hitter cuz I don't think there doing antique collection this year or r they


----------



## jhedrick83

I am a big time Bourbon fan! Buffalo trace and Woodford are great Bourbons, one I haven't seen mentioned yet is Gentleman Jack, a smoother Jack Daniels. Goes very nicely with cigars as well.


----------



## Jasonx250z

Yeah that wat pour in to a tumbler instead of glencairn


----------



## HIM

Pappy is phenomenal. The 15, 20, and 23. Hell I think Old Rip Van Winkle 10 is really good too and much more affordable. Four Roses Small Batch is nice, Ive heard good things about stuff from Old Forester, Black Maple Hill is pricey but good and on the sweeter side too. You could even consider doing a side by side tasting with Bulleit and Bulleit Rye. You should definitely notice the spiciness the rye imparts.


----------



## ejewell

jhedrick83 said:


> I am a big time Bourbon fan! Buffalo trace and Woodford are great Bourbons, one I haven't seen mentioned yet is Gentleman Jack, a smoother Jack Daniels. Goes very nicely with cigars as well.


As a fellow Tennessean you just stabbed me in the humanity, friend. Jack is a demon of it's own with its unique charcoal filtering aspect. And not even a Bourbon to start! That aside, Gentleman is my go-to Jack Daniels.


----------



## Jasonx250z

ejewell said:


> As a fellow Tennessean you just stabbed me in the humanity, friend. Jack is a demon of it's own with its unique charcoal filtering aspect. And not even a Bourbon to start! That aside, Gentleman is my go-to Jack Daniels.


Wat about jack single barrel


----------



## DarrelMorris

Jasonx250z said:


> Wat about jack single barrel


I love single barrel Jack. I just picked up a bottle of Larceny. For $20 a bottle, it's quite tasty.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

huskers said:


> I'm sure it's just me here...... But I've tried about 4 different bourbons and they all taste the same to me.
> 
> I will admit that they were not expensive bourbons but even then, I find it odd that they all taste virtually the same.
> 
> I'm a rum guy and I can taste a difference in each rum I taste.
> 
> Maybe I need to be a bourbon guy to taste the differences?


Everyone's palate works differently. Even in food and cigars many can not tell the difference. Consider yourself lucky why spend the extra money for the expensive stuff if you don't have too.


----------



## Jasonx250z

Good point but u can get some really good whiskies that arnt very exspensive


----------



## Jasonx250z

DarrelMorris said:


> I love single barrel Jack. I just picked up a bottle of Larceny. For $20 a bottle, it's quite tasty.


Ur lucky down my way it's 50 a bottle


----------



## edwardsdigital

ejewell said:


> As a fellow Tennessean you just stabbed me in the humanity, friend. Jack is a demon of it's own with its unique charcoal filtering aspect. And not even a Bourbon to start! That aside, Gentleman is my go-to Jack Daniels.


Beg to differ on Jack not being a bourbon.....

Tennessee whiskey - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia - "What constitutes Tennessee whiskey is legally established under the North American Free Trade Agreement (NAFTA)[1] and at least one other international trade agreement[2] that require that Tennessee whiskey be "a straight Bourbon Whiskey authorized to be produced only in the State of Tennessee". "

Although they disclaim the classification bourbon and market as "Tennessee Whiskey", they are still a bourbon whiskey as required by regulatory law. Its more of an attempt to preserve a part of history than anything else.

On another note... I want a rum distillery to do this: http://www.jackdaniels.com/by-the-barrel


----------



## edwardsdigital

looks like I spoke too soon... cruzan does have a similar program for its single barrel rum, but it looks to be aimed at retailers more than consumers.


----------



## jhedrick83

edwardsdigital said:


> Beg to differ on Jack not being a bourbon.....
> 
> Tennessee whiskey - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia - "What constitutes Tennessee whiskey is legally established under the North American Free Trade Agreement (NAFTA)[1] and at least one other international trade agreement[2] that require that Tennessee whiskey be "a straight Bourbon Whiskey authorized to be produced only in the State of Tennessee". "
> 
> Although they disclaim the classification bourbon and market as "Tennessee Whiskey", they are still a bourbon whiskey as required by regulatory law. Its more of an attempt to preserve a part of history than anything else.
> 
> On another note... I want a rum distillery to do this: http://www.jackdaniels.com/by-the-barrel


What he said.^^

I have always wanted to buy my own barrel, can't justify the $ to the wife. The single barrel jack is good as well, I just like the Gentleman a little better with my cigars.


----------



## Jasonx250z

Mostly for store bottlings so the store can pick there own blends, and bottle it and adding the store name to the label. just a sales gimmick


----------



## Jasonx250z

edwardsdigital said:


> looks like I spoke too soon... cruzan does have a similar program for its single barrel rum, but it looks to be aimed at retailers more than consumers.


How much is a bottle of this rum you talk about


----------



## edwardsdigital

Dont know... I dont normally buy cruzan. I think the last time I had it, it was the coconut rum which is NOT the same.... For a sipping rum I much prefer Zacapa 23 or XO if I can get it. The XO retails around $100/ bottle (when you can find it), the 23 is about $50.


----------



## Jasonx250z

Yeah sounds like it


----------



## huskers

edwardsdigital said:


> looks like I spoke too soon... cruzan does have a similar program for its single barrel rum, but it looks to be aimed at retailers more than consumers.


Problem is, damn near ALL rum is made out of country. Would make things rather difficult.


----------



## edwardsdigital

huskers said:


> Problem is, damn near ALL rum is made out of country. Would make things rather difficult.


With enough money, nothing is that difficult. On that same line, that makes it IMPOSSIBLE for me.


----------



## huskers

edwardsdigital said:


> With enough money, nothing is that difficult. On that same line, that makes it IMPOSSIBLE for me.


I was referring to getting an actual barrel of rum back to the USA from another country.

I could be wrong but I think it's quite literally impossible.


----------



## HIM

I'd think if it were possible its something your going to have to speak to Diageo about if you really want to make it happen.
Its a long shot but I'd call Diageo and tell them your willing to pay for all costs and see what they have to say.


----------



## edwardsdigital

HIM said:


> I'd think if it were possible its something your going to have to speak to Diageo about if you really want to make it happen.
> Its a long shot but I'd call Diageo and tell them your willing to pay for all costs and see what they have to say.


Great idea..... but I'm a little too short on cash to even contemplate where to begin on that endeavor. Maybe when I hit the lottery I will find a way to get a barrel of rum and start bombing my rum buddies with their own special Puff rum. Till then its only a dream.


----------



## huskers

HIM said:


> I'd think if it were possible its something your going to have to speak to Diageo about if you really want to make it happen.
> Its a long shot but I'd call Diageo and tell them your willing to pay for all costs and see what they have to say.


With all the laws on alcohol and with customs and such, I highly doubt Diageo would even entertain selling to individuals.

But what's the worst that can happen...............they say no?


----------



## edwardsdigital

Interesting information: TTB | TTB.gov Personal Importation of Beverage Alcohol Products

Seems it may be quite possible after all, if you can afford the taxes and the cost of the product. You also need to start planning ahead of time with the port, carrier, and local agencies so as not to step on toes. But it looks like its back to just a money problem.


----------



## HIM

huskers said:


> With all the laws on alcohol and with customs and such, I highly doubt Diageo would even entertain selling to individuals.
> 
> But what's the worst that can happen...............they say no?


Well there shouldnt be a customs issue as its not an illegal product and it would be coming from a company with all the required licensing for worldwide distribution, obviously including US imports. Your biggest problem lies with how much you can legally have imported to you without having a license, which is set by the state, and if your state allows importation of alcohol for personal use. Which not all do. Assuming you passed that you would then have to pay any tariffs of course. Plus state and local tax, cost of product assuming they were willing to do it, and Id imagine some shipping/handling fees. While I agree they generally wouldnt consider selling to individuals, how many individuals are looking to purchase an entire barrel? It may be a pain in the ass but your best bet is to not pull any punches, get everyone on board needed to pull it off legally and logistically, then be ready to pay out the ass.

If your serious about it go here and read through this...Nebraska Liquor Control Commission | NLCC then call 1- 402-471-2571. As you said the worst they can say is no.


----------



## huskers

HIM said:


> Well there shouldnt be a customs issue as its not an illegal product and it would be coming from a company with all the required licensing for worldwide distribution, obviously including US imports. Your biggest problem lies with how much you can legally have imported to you without having a license, which is set by the state, and if your state allows importation of alcohol for personal use. Which not all do. Assuming you passed that you would then have to pay any tariffs of course. Plus state and local tax, cost of product assuming they were willing to do it, and Id imagine some shipping/handling fees. While I agree they generally wouldnt consider selling to individuals, how many individuals are looking to purchase an entire barrel? It may be a pain in the ass but your best bet is to not pull any punches, get everyone on board needed to pull it off legally and logistically, then be ready to pay out the ass.
> 
> If your serious about it go here and read through this...Nebraska Liquor Control Commission | NLCC then call 1- 402-471-2571. As you said the worst they can say is no.


Sounds like you have a lot more knowledge about it then I do.

There you go Tim, you got a partial answer to your question.


----------



## edwardsdigital

Yea, I didnt bother to go any further than federal regulation since I will probably never be in a position to import my own barrel of anything anyway. Now I may be able to pull off the Jack Daniels barrel one day (or some other domestic brand) but that is a little more cut and dry than going to another country for my spirits.


----------



## ezlevor

Sign up for the Makers Mark ambassador program. It's free. You get your name on a plaque on a barrel. Then, when that barrel is ready, if you can make it down to the distillery, they'll let you fill up a couple bottles from your barrel and hand dip the wax top.


----------



## edwardsdigital

ezlevor said:


> Sign up for the Makers Mark ambassador program. It's free. You get your name on a plaque on a barrel. Then, when that barrel is ready, if you can make it down to the distillery, they'll let you fill up a couple bottles from your barrel and hand dip the wax top.


Thats pretty cool... I may look into something like that.


----------



## piperdown

Josh, have you looked around for a local whiskey or bourbon tasting event?
The events usually cost anywhere from $20-50 and you get small samples of various brands or lines within a brand. The events are nice as they take it nice and slow and sort of coach you through the tasting.

The advice has been mentioned in previous threads but the only way to get a true flavor is drinking neat or with a drop or two of water (and I really mean a drop). The sip you take is very tiny, maybe a few drops into your mouth. When you roll it around across the tongue saliva dilutes it further so your taste buds can pick up on the different essenses. With a tiny sip the 'burn' is hardly there at all and makes it easier to pick up the major components.


----------



## huskers

piperdown said:


> Josh, have you looked around for a local whiskey or bourbon tasting event?
> The events usually cost anywhere from $20-50 and you get small samples of various brands or lines within a brand. The events are nice as they take it nice and slow and sort of coach you through the tasting.
> 
> The advice has been mentioned in previous threads but the only way to get a true flavor is drinking neat or with a drop or two of water (and I really mean a drop). The sip you take is very tiny, maybe a few drops into your mouth. When you roll it around across the tongue saliva dilutes it further so your taste buds can pick up on the different essenses. With a tiny sip the 'burn' is hardly there at all and makes it easier to pick up the major components.


No Eric, I haven't really looked for any tastings.

Seems that there is a pretty good amount of beer and wine made here in state (lots of tastings) but no whiskey.

There may be one somewhere though.............I'll have to do some searching

I tried to drink some scotch in the manner you suggested but I just couldn't hack it.

In all fairness though, it wasn't the most sought after scotch.


----------



## HIM

Alcohol is one of those things you really get what you pay for IMO. Not saying there isn't good stuff that won't hurt your wallet, but you have to be careful how far down the latter you go if your drinking it straight. You may have also just tried a style of scotch you don't like. To compare it to beer... just because you don't like stouts doesn't mean you wouldn't like an IPA for example. Or maybe in the end your just a rum guy.


----------



## huskers

HIM said:


> Alcohol is one of those things you really get what you pay for IMO. Not saying there isn't good stuff that won't hurt your wallet, but you have to be careful how far down the latter you go if your drinking it straight. *You may have also just tried a style of scotch you don't like*. To compare it to beer... just because you don't like stouts doesn't mean you wouldn't like an IPA for example. Or maybe in the end your just a rum guy.


that could be, never thought of that.

I don't really remember what I had though.


----------



## ejewell

edwardsdigital said:


> Beg to differ on Jack not being a bourbon.....
> 
> Tennessee whiskey - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia - "What constitutes Tennessee whiskey is legally established under the North American Free Trade Agreement (NAFTA)[1] and at least one other international trade agreement[2] that require that Tennessee whiskey be "a straight Bourbon Whiskey authorized to be produced only in the State of Tennessee". "
> 
> Although they disclaim the classification bourbon and market as "Tennessee Whiskey", they are still a bourbon whiskey as required by regulatory law. Its more of an attempt to preserve a part of history than anything else.


Chemically speaking based on percent composition, you are correct. It is a sour mash and is 51% corn at least, which are two of the requirements. But like I said, the difference is the charcoal filtering, and also geographical location. The rules aren't as stringent as say scotch, but it isn't a 'bourbon' if it is made outside of kentucky, even if it is a bourbon whiskey by composition. Similarities with Tennessee produced whiskey. I agree it is an effort to preserve tradition and history, one which I am okay with.

The difference is the "charcoal mellowing" process where it's dripped through sugar maple charcoal, also known as the "Lincoln County Process." To be called "Bourbon" the whiskey has to be made in a specific way and it cannot include this extra step. Other than that extra step, JD is in all other respects the same as Bourbon. As such, it's known, instead, as "Tennessee Whiskey." JD website. and On their fb they have a cool picture:
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10151278253217301&set=a.108054422300.105905.105868097300&type=1&theater

I think we should agree to disagree. it's like saying the cadillac escalade is the same thing as a GMC suburban. It is all GM, but it isn't the same. and I'm definitely not saying jack daniels is an escalade to other whiskies... :juggle:


----------



## edwardsdigital

ejewell said:


> Chemically speaking based on percent composition, you are correct. It is a sour mash and is 51% corn at least, which are two of the requirements. But like I said, the difference is the charcoal filtering, and also geographical location. The rules aren't as stringent as say scotch, but it isn't a 'bourbon' if it is made outside of kentucky, even if it is a bourbon whiskey by composition. Similarities with Tennessee produced whiskey. I agree it is an effort to preserve tradition and history, one which I am okay with.
> 
> The difference is the "charcoal mellowing" process where it's dripped through sugar maple charcoal, also known as the "Lincoln County Process." To be called "Bourbon" the whiskey has to be made in a specific way and it cannot include this extra step. Other than that extra step, JD is in all other respects the same as Bourbon. As such, it's known, instead, as "Tennessee Whiskey." JD website. and On their fb they have a cool picture:
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10151278253217301&set=a.108054422300.105905.105868097300&type=1&theater
> 
> I think we should agree to disagree. it's like saying the cadillac escalade is the same thing as a GMC suburban. It is all GM, but it isn't the same. and I'm definitely not saying jack daniels is an escalade to other whiskies... :juggle:


I can handle that. 

Not that I drink the stuff much any more due to the Incredible Hulk syndrome I seemed the suffer from when I drank too much of it back in the day. It's funny how different alcohols affect people in different ways... but that's a topic for another thread.


----------



## Jasonx250z

Alright to much politics lets just get back to talking about great booze


----------



## Jasonx250z

I'd suggest starting with jw black is a good startin point


----------



## edwardsdigital

Jasonx250z said:


> Alright to much politics lets just get back to talking about great booze


That would only be possible if this was a RUM thread :new_all_coholic:


----------



## Jasonx250z

Oh I seeee how it is umm humm hahaha


----------



## Jordan23

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Everyone's palate works differently. Even in food and cigars many can not tell the difference. Consider yourself lucky why spend the extra money for the expensive stuff if you don't have too.


Bingo!



piperdown said:


> Josh, have you looked around for a local whiskey or bourbon tasting event?
> The events usually cost anywhere from $20-50 and you get small samples of various brands or lines within a brand. The events are nice as they take it nice and slow and sort of coach you through the tasting.
> 
> The advice has been mentioned in previous threads but the only way to get a true flavor is drinking neat or with a drop or two of water (and I really mean a drop). The sip you take is very tiny, maybe a few drops into your mouth. When you roll it around across the tongue saliva dilutes it further so your taste buds can pick up on the different essenses. With a tiny sip the 'burn' is hardly there at all and makes it easier to pick up the major components.


And Bingo again. I'm just getting into Bourbans myself and this helps a lot.


----------



## Blazedup

A good place to start is buying one each of the three different Bourbon types regular, high rye,and wheated. 
Example: Regular/Buffalo Trace, high rye/Four Roses small batch, wheated/Weller 107. See what tastes best to you and try others with a similar profile. 
Jack Daniels(any kind) or any other Tennessee Whiskey is not Bourbon due to charcoal mellowing/filtering, that's why it's called Tennessee Whiskey and not Bourbon.
Don't forget about Rye Whiskeys, some very good stuff out there right now.


----------



## ejewell

Rye's have been taking off lately in popularity. Woodford Reserve has some good wood finishes if you can find them. If I had the green I'd probably jump on their Master's Collection. Their Double Oaked is fantastic IMO :smoke:


----------



## huskers

I was just gonna post here. I'm enjoying some knob creek and a RYJ.

I'm liking bourbon with my cigars more times than not now.


----------



## HIM

Bulleit's rye is a must try IMO. Chill it with some ice then pour into another glass, or take the ice out, and enjoy. Smooth and spicy deliciousness.


----------



## huskers

HIM said:


> Bulleit's rye is a must try IMO. Chill it with some ice then pour into another glass, or take the ice out, and enjoy. Smooth and spicy deliciousness.


Never had rye bourbon.does it just add a bit of spice to it?


----------



## huskers

At bar now. Having makers 46 as we speak. Next is regular makers, jim beam rye and maybe some stag.


----------



## bluesman.54

Enjoy your taste testing Brother. Curious to hear the results. Since I have to work tomorrow -- no Bourbon for me. But I am enjoying a Tatuaje Regios Reserva. I like these!



huskers said:


> At bar now. Having makers 46 as we speak. Next is regular makers, jim beam rye and maybe some stag.


----------



## HIM

Yea rye is a bit spicier which I personally enjoy. Hopefully you like the Red Stag more than myself. I think it tastes like Robitussin. The others you mentioned though are quite nice. I'd see if they have Old Rip Vanwinkle too. Enjoy yourself!!


----------



## UTKhodgy

Been looking for Pappy 20yr and Jefferson's Presidential Select 18yr for a few years now with no luck.

I love bourbon. My favorite everyday bourbon is Bulleit. Currently have a bottle of Knob Creek Single Barrel that I got as a gift for graduating law school.

Some of my favorites are the Elijah Craig 20yr, Four Roses Small Batch, Eagle Rare and Blanton's. Tried Booker's neat the other day and that is intense.

I usually try a bourbon for the first time neat, but I prefer my bourbon chilled. This requires either putting the bottle in the freezer (not practical for my nicer bourbons that I put in a decanter) or putting in a big block of ice to avoid too much dilution.


----------



## ejewell

I'll let you guys know some more about some bourbons when I get back from the Bourbon Trail  Myself and 3 friends are leaving tomorrow at the crack of dawn. We're hitting 13 distilleries in 3 days. The big ones and some smaller craft distilleries as well. It is how we are celebrating our graduation. :smoke: I hope to hit a B&M in Louisville and maybe find some things, hand dip a Maker's bottle, and maybe get one of the decorative Barrel Staves by Blanton's. Pretty excited, all for around 50 bucks and gas of course.


----------



## huskers

ejewell said:


> I'll let you guys know some more about some bourbons when I get back from the Bourbon Trail  Myself and 3 friends are leaving tomorrow at the crack of dawn. We're hitting 13 distilleries in 3 days. The big ones and some smaller craft distilleries as well. It is how we are celebrating our graduation. :smoke: I hope to hit a B&M in Louisville and maybe find some things, hand dip a Maker's bottle, and maybe get one of the decorative Barrel Staves by Blanton's. Pretty excited, all for around 50 bucks and gas of course.


damn, sounds like a fricken blast!

Have fun brother.


----------



## HIM

That's a hell of a deal. Have fun.


----------



## bluesman.54

I have a friend who went on the Bourbon Trail a few years ago and he said it is one of the best things he has ever done and highly recommends it. Have fun and be sure to tell us how it went.


----------



## UTKhodgy

Back in bourbon land for a few days. On the way back to Knoxville I am going to swing by and see Buffalo Trace, Four Roses and Woodford Reserve. Does anyone know if Trace keeps a few bottles of the Winkle line in stock for purchase at the distillery itself? I feel this may be my closest chance of snagging a bottle.


----------



## ejewell

They don't have any in their shops. Maybe if you know some people you could pull strings. I was there yesterday. Do the hard hat tour if you have time. But you have to schedule it in advance. We literally did all of those and wild turkey yesterday. Haha.


----------



## HIM

So jealous right now!!


----------



## UTKhodgy

ejewell said:


> They don't have any in their shops. Maybe if you know some people you could pull strings. I was there yesterday. Do the hard hat tour if you have time. But you have to schedule it in advance. We literally did all of those and wild turkey yesterday. Haha.


Called to make Hard Hat Tour reservations this morning and both Friday tours are booked. Gonna show up early to try and get a spot if someone cancels. I have a friend that went to UK who said Trace is the best of the 3 I mentioned even though it is no longer associated with the KDA or the Bourbon Trail.


----------



## ejewell

UTKhodgy said:


> Called to make Hard Hat Tour reservations this morning and both Friday tours are booked. Gonna show up early to try and get a spot if someone cancels. I have a friend that went to UK who said Trace is the best of the 3 I mentioned even though it is no longer associated with the KDA or the Bourbon Trail.


I'd probably agree. Only if you get the hard hat tour though. Woodford is beautiful though. We were really lucky though.

We shmoozed on the server at Woodford and he graciously let the four of us split a sample of the double oaked, one of my personal favorites that my friends hadn't tried and isn't offered for their tasting.

At BT I expressed my affection for blantons and the four of is got a small private tour of the bottling line, normally the only thing they show you in the regular tour aside from a video.

If you could!! !! I bought a barrel stave for blantons with the stoppers, but I accidentally grabbed 2 "O's".. I need the first 'N' and the 'T'.. They're 2.75 each and I'll pay you back... You would be doing me a huge favor. Lol

Tell me what you think when you're done w the tour. We did Town Branch this morning, just left Makers, and our on our way to limestone branch. We'll finish at corsair in Nashville tonight, rounding off our 3 day - 12 distillery tour. :smoke:


----------



## UTKhodgy

Erik, I looked for the bottle stoppers for you but all they had at the time was "_ L A _ _ O N _." They wouldn't let me take any stoppers off of the stave sets that they sell, but you can call the visitor center and place an order over the phone and they will ship the N and T to you.

I got lucky. I did the Trace tour at first, but a spot on the Hard Hat Tour opened up and they didn't tell me so they squeezed me onto the 1:30 Hard Hat Tour. The Hard Hat Tour was amazing. Saw the grainery, the cookers, the fermenters (got to taste the sweet and sour mashses, saw an empty fermenter and another being filled), the still house, the Blanton's bottling hall, Warehouse D, another Warehouse where they store the E.H. Taylor and OFC bourbons, and got to walk by Warehouse H.

I also managed to swing by Four Roses but had no time to see Woodford.


----------



## ejewell

Good to know about the stoppers. The ones on the staves are glued. Haha. It sounds like you saw about the same we did. It was my favorite. I'm really glad you lucked out on the hard hat tour. My friends took the other tour the first time and said it didn't hold a candle... 

I Don't know about you but I'd love a bowl of the sweet mash using their bourbon cream as milk. 

I liked 4R because of the Spanish influence, but Woodford was just beautiful, definitely try to get back there at some point.


----------



## UTKhodgy

My fiance and I are going to do at least the ones in that area again this summer:

Buffalo Trace
Wild Turkey
Four Roses
Woodford
Town Branch

Yeah the Trace tour isn't much at all. We walked into Warehouse D and watched a video, then went into D and got a lecture on how the ricks work and how the warehouse climate works and then we went through the Blanton bottling hall and finished at the tasting. I tried Buffalo Trace and the White Dog. The bourbon creme with the root beer was very delicious.


----------



## ejewell

UTKhodgy said:


> Been looking for Pappy 20yr and Jefferson's Presidential Select 18yr for a few years now with no luck.
> 
> I love bourbon. My favorite everyday bourbon is Bulleit. Currently have a bottle of Knob Creek Single Barrel that I got as a gift for graduating law school.
> 
> Some of my favorites are the Elijah Craig 20yr, Four Roses Small Batch, Eagle Rare and Blanton's. Tried Booker's neat the other day and that is intense.
> 
> I usually try a bourbon for the first time neat, but I prefer my bourbon chilled. This requires either putting the bottle in the freezer (not practical for my nicer bourbons that I put in a decanter) or putting in a big block of ice to avoid too much dilution.


I called around hoping to find your Jefferson's... I thought I knew of a place or two that would have it for sure but had no luck, I wanted to find it for you to show my appreciation for trying to get me those stoppers! They actually just got stock in today and I got the ones I needed.

That being said. I still would like to show my gratitute... PM sent :smoke:


----------



## ejewell

UTKhodgy said:


> Been looking for Pappy 20yr and Jefferson's Presidential Select 18yr for a few years now with no luck.
> 
> I love bourbon. My favorite everyday bourbon is Bulleit. Currently have a bottle of Knob Creek Single Barrel that I got as a gift for graduating law school.
> 
> Some of my favorites are the Elijah Craig 20yr, Four Roses Small Batch, Eagle Rare and Blanton's. Tried Booker's neat the other day and that is intense.
> 
> I usually try a bourbon for the first time neat, but I prefer my bourbon chilled. This requires either putting the bottle in the freezer (not practical for my nicer bourbons that I put in a decanter) or putting in a big block of ice to avoid too much dilution.


You know Andrew, I told you I'd look out for your Jefferson's. And i swore I saw it at the old store I worked at. So I asked my buddy who still worked there.

Initially he told me no. But I still swore I saw it. He hit me up tonight. And i had him send me a picture, 6 bottles in the back. Somehow didn't make it on the shelf.


----------



## UTKhodgy

PM sent!


----------



## huskers

Bought my first bottles of woodfords tonight, haven't tried it yet though.

$34


----------



## thebayratt

huskers said:


> Bought my first bottles of woodfords tonight, haven't tried it yet though.
> 
> $34


That is one of my favorites. Its $40 around here, but worth it. They have a gift set this year with a Pot Still bottle stopper that I scored. They sold out in one day at my local store.
I also like Knob Creek (some), Blantons SB (a lot) and 4 Roses Single Barrel (a lot).


----------



## huskers

So I still haven't tried it yet........I am debating on how this SHOULD be drank.

would I be crucified if I mixed some coke with this?


----------



## KcJason1

Try neat first, then a rock and go from there


----------



## huskers

KcJason1 said:


> Try neat first, then a rock and go from there


Ok, thanks.

Neat does or does not include a drop of water?


----------



## dj1340

huskers said:


> So I still haven't tried it yet........I am debating on how this SHOULD be drank.
> 
> would I be crucified if I mixed some coke with this?


Neat is the only way to go with that!!


----------



## dj1340

huskers said:


> Ok, thanks.
> 
> Neat does or does not include a drop of water?


Try it with nothing first. I sometimes put a small ice cube in the stronger bourbons but only rarely.


----------



## huskers

dj1340 said:


> Neat is the only way to go with that!!





dj1340 said:


> Try it with nothing first. I sometimes put a small ice cube in the stronger bourbons but only rarely.


Thanks Don!


----------



## KcJason1

huskers said:


> Ok, thanks.
> 
> Neat does or does not include a drop of water?


Neat is straight out of the bottle. No water or ice.


----------



## meatcake

Some faves of mine that I feel are great NEAT: 
Woodford Reserve
Eagles Rare
Angels Share
Four Roses

Other Faves that benefit from a sliver of ice or two: 
Bulleit
Knob Creek
Makers 46
Buffalo Trace


----------



## huskers

Great, thanks for all the help guys.


Hope I like it neat.

I have yet to try alcohol that I enjoy drinking neat.


----------



## dj1340

Another good one at a very good cost is Russel Reserve 10yr.


----------



## GnarlyEggs

I have been drinking A LOT of Bulleit neat. Very good and cheap!


----------



## UTKhodgy

Picked up a straggler bottle of Old Forester Birthday Bourbon. Excited.


----------



## copper0426

Just tried Bulleit Rye wow I like it more than the regular it will be my next purchase. I'm gonna need to finish a bottle of Jack green label first....mom made a mistake with a Christmas gift. Couldn't make her feel bad well that's what coke is for LOL. Good thread Josh.


----------



## huskers

Thanks Tony. Going to try some woodford neat myself right now


----------



## GnarlyEggs

copper0426 said:


> Just tried Bulleit Rye wow I like it more than the regular it will be my next purchase. I'm gonna need to finish a bottle of Jack green label first....mom made a mistake with a Christmas gift. Couldn't make her feel bad well that's what coke is for LOL. Good thread Josh.


I need to try this.


----------



## huskers

Well, at first the woodford was to much for me. I thought it had a decent amount of burn. I ended up getting used to it, wasn't to bad. 

Can someone recommend something a bit more smooth and maybe a touch sweeter?


----------



## Frodo

Makers Mark...


----------



## KcJason1

huskers said:


> Well, at first the woodford was to much for me. I thought it had a decent amount of burn. I ended up getting used to it, wasn't to bad.
> 
> Can someone recommend something a bit more smooth and maybe a touch sweeter?


Bernheim... It's a wheater.


----------



## dj1340

huskers said:


> Well, at first the woodford was to much for me. I thought it had a decent amount of burn. I ended up getting used to it, wasn't to bad.
> 
> Can someone recommend something a bit more smooth and maybe a touch sweeter?


Eagle rare has a sweeter taste to me


----------



## HIM

copper0426 said:


> Just tried Bulleit Rye wow I like it more than the regular it will be my next purchase. I'm gonna need to finish a bottle of Jack green label first....mom made a mistake with a Christmas gift. Couldn't make her feel bad well that's what coke is for LOL. Good thread Josh.


Its about damn time I hear someone else mention Bulleit Rye Ive been hooked on the stuff for the past year!! I try to recommend it a lot because I think its a great rye at a hell of a price. I want to try Knob Creek's rye but its almost a $50 a bottle, not a big deal but knowing I can go with Bulleit and save ~$20 has made me shy about pulling the trigger.


----------



## huskers

HIM said:


> Its about damn time I hear someone else mention Bulleit Rye Ive been hooked on the stuff for the past year!! I try to recommend it a lot because I think its a great rye at a hell of a price. I want to try Knob Creek's rye but its almost a $50 a bottle, not a big deal but knowing I can go with Bulleit and save ~$20 has made me shy about pulling the trigger.


I've had the bulleit rye with coke.......it was good.


----------



## HIM

I like it neat after cooling it down for 15-20 mins.


----------



## huskers

Gonna try some with a cube of ice today.


----------



## Reggie

huskers said:


> Well, at first the woodford was to much for me. I thought it had a decent amount of burn. I ended up getting used to it, wasn't to bad.
> 
> Can someone recommend something a bit more smooth and maybe a touch sweeter?


I also have a "sweet tooth" when it comes to whisky. I tried a lot of Bourbons but never cared for something about Woodford - just personal preference.

I really liked Blanton's as my favorite - smooth and a touch sweet to me - I seem to get a hint of orange in there.

I also liked Four Roses Single Barrel and Elmer T Lee if you can find it.

But once I tried Scotch, there was no turning back. More expensive, but really hits my "sweet" spot for whisky.


----------



## huskers

Not bad with ice.

I will looked for those Richard.

Thanks


----------



## Arsene Lupin

I'm a big single malt fan, but lately I've been dabbling in bourbon and really liking it. Tagging this thread for interest, and taking notes...


----------



## HIM

huskers said:


> Not bad with ice.
> 
> I will looked for those Richard.
> 
> Thanks


Its a rye so its a bit spicy. Sometimes a little water helps mellow it out a bit.


----------



## huskers

HIM said:


> Its a rye so its a bit spicy. Sometimes a little water helps mellow it out a bit.


Woodford is a rye?


----------



## HIM

Sorry I thought you were talking about Bulleit Rye.


----------



## huskers

HIM said:


> Sorry I thought you were talking about Bulleit Rye.


no, I have tried that with coke.

Not sure I would like rye neat?


----------



## bluesman.54

huskers said:


> no, I have tried that with coke.
> 
> Not sure I would like rye neat?


 @huskers Templeton Rye - neat -- is a true joy to be savored. You really should try it -- you'll love it.

As to Bourbons -- I'm still a fan of JD Single Barrel and Gentleman Jack. Knob's Creek is good, but not among my favorites.

As to blends I still enjoy Crown Royal -- and was even more surprised to find I enjoyed Crown Royal Maple. I am also a Chivas fan and have been for years.

As to the single malts -- though a sweet whiskey -- I haven't met one I didn't like. It all depends on the night and the cigar.

Hmmm......seems there is a possibility that I just plain like whiskey. Life s Good.


----------



## KcJason1

Templeton rye is amazing neat...

Wheated bourbons are great as well.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

HIM said:


> Its about damn time I hear someone else mention Bulleit Rye Ive been hooked on the stuff for the past year!! I try to recommend it a lot because I think its a great rye at a hell of a price. I want to try Knob Creek's rye but its almost a $50 a bottle, not a big deal but knowing I can go with Bulleit and save ~$20 has made me shy about pulling the trigger.


Knob Creek is a lot better IMHO and well worth the extra scratch!


----------



## HIM

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Knob Creek is a lot better IMHO and well worth the extra scratch!


 I'm gonna have to go for it after I finish off this bottle of single barrel. I love a good rye and a little push was all I needed.


----------



## dj1340

If you have a windfall of cash and want some really good stuff, try and find Thomas H Handy Sazerac Straight Rye. Pricey but boy is
it good. Problem is it's hard to find as well.


----------



## bluesman.54

dj1340 said:


> If you have a windfall of cash and want some really good stuff, try and find Thomas H Handy Sazerac Straight Rye. Pricey but boy is
> it good. Problem is it's hard to find as well.


Now here is one I have neither heard of or tried. Thanks for the tip. I will have to procure some post haste! Of course I am betting it is best sipped -- neat?


----------



## dj1340

bluesman.54 said:


> Now here is one I have neither heard of or tried. Thanks for the tip. I will have to procure some post haste! Of course I am betting it is best sipped -- neat?


Yes, neat is the only way to drink this. They usually release batches late Oct or early Nov. Don't get bummed by the internet prices ( $269 to $369), I usually get mine for around $90.
If you can also find Old Weller 12 yr and Old Fitzgerald 12 yr. Both extremely good Bourbons.


----------



## huskers

Can we make a list of good bourbons to try neat?


----------



## dj1340

huskers said:


> Can we make a list of good bourbons to try neat?


If you get guys who have similar taste's. Me, I never drink any of them except neat. Even the Knob Creek Single Barrel (120 proof).
Not a bad idea though.


----------



## bluesman.54

dj1340 said:


> Yes, neat is the only way to drink this. They usually release batches late Oct or early Nov. Don't get bummed by the internet prices ( $269 to $369), I usually get mine for around $90.
> If you can also find Old Weller 12 yr and Old Fitzgerald 12 yr. Both extremely good Bourbons.


Thank you. And the quest begins. And I agree -- neat is the only way to go.


----------



## GnarlyEggs

My Favorite BUDGET Whisky is WL Weller Special Reserve. Buffalo Trace product, wheated bourbon. UNDER $20.


----------



## UTKhodgy

It is too bad that the bourbon craze is going to kill quality brands like the Weller 12, Antique 107, and god forbid Four Roses Small Batch.


----------



## tedski

UTKhodgy said:


> It is too bad that the bourbon craze is going to kill quality brands like the Weller 12, Antique 107, and god forbid Four Roses Small Batch.


Only time will tell. Hopefully the demand will lead new people into the industry, creating more quality brands ... rather than current manufacturers watering down their product to increase supply.


----------



## dj1340

UTKhodgy said:


> It is too bad that the bourbon craze is going to kill quality brands like the Weller 12, Antique 107, and god forbid Four Roses Small Batch.


I think Four Roses Small Batch may be really hard to find in the future. I'm stocking up a little at a time.


----------



## UTKhodgy

tedski said:


> Only time will tell. Hopefully the demand will lead new people into the industry, creating more quality brands ... rather than current manufacturers watering down their product to increase supply.


I'm afraid a growing number of brands and craft bourbon will ruin bourbon. More craft makers means more non-distillery producers. Those NDPs have to source bourbon somewhere and have been less than dishonest thus far about their product. And I don't like craft distilleries that use smaller barrels to try and speed up the process and don't have the best access to quality stills or cooperages. The big boys and their big owners (looking at you Diageo and Sazerac) need to quit forsaking the great, age-stated, brands that we know and using that bourbon for their high-end brands and trying to pass it off as the same old high-end brand. The barrels normally destined for Weller 12 are now becoming VW Lot B with a $60 higher price tag.


----------



## ejewell

I love this thread.


----------



## dj1340

UTKhodgy said:


> I'm afraid a growing number of brands and craft bourbon will ruin bourbon. More craft makers means more non-distillery producers. Those NDPs have to source bourbon somewhere and have been less than dishonest thus far about their product. And I don't like craft distilleries that use smaller barrels to try and speed up the process and don't have the best access to quality stills or cooperages. The big boys and their big owners (looking at you Diageo and Sazerac) need to quit forsaking the great, age-stated, brands that we know and using that bourbon for their high-end brands and trying to pass it off as the same old high-end brand. The barrels normally destined for Weller 12 are now becoming VW Lot B with a $60 higher price tag.


I think the biggest bust was Cleveland Bourbon, tasted like shoe polish mixed with mineral spirits, plus it wasn't cheap.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Lately i have become very fond of Rowans Creek it has replaced Makers and Knob Creek As a daily drinker.
As a daily drinker at $40 a bottle its a no brainier IMHO!


----------



## Scott W.

Evan Williams Single barrel is also a good call. Last time I bought it it was about 30 bucks. Not the best, but drinkable during slow times of the year.


----------



## UTKhodgy

Where I am, the following have become either non-existent or tough buys (aka I'm not seeing it stocked in any of my 4 stores):
Four Roses Small Batch
Weller 12
Weller Antique 107
Weller Regular
Knob Creek Single Barrel
Rowan's Creek
Noah's Mill
Black Maple Hill
Elijah Craig 12

Really, everything that is not an entry level mainstream brand is disappearing. If this stays the same after February we could all be in for serious reality check. I know Buffalo Trace claimed that they hit a shortage around June 2013, but you might that think they would send a 2014 shipment soon. I had a system set up to keep 10-15 different bottles of bourbon but that system will fall apart if I can't replace a bottle (i.e., EC12) every few months.

If I had limited options on the shelves, I guess I would stick with: Booker's, Knob Creek Small Batch (now with Beam claiming it is starting a "single barrel project" even though it has had the Knob Creek line for a while now who knows what this is like in a year), Buffalo Trace, Maker's Mark, Woodford Reserve, and Old Grand-Dad 100 or 114.


----------



## pmr1010

Wow! I thought I liked bourbon until I saw this thread. I haven't tried most of these.

I like Woodford Reserve. I don't like Bulleit. Knob Creek is good. Though I'd like to try Weller.


----------



## huskers

UTKhodgy said:


> Where I am, the following have become either non-existent or tough buys (aka I'm not seeing it stocked in any of my 4 stores):
> *Four Roses Small Batch*Weller 12
> Weller Antique 107
> Weller Regular
> *Knob Creek Single Barrel*
> Rowan's Creek
> Noah's Mill
> Black Maple Hill
> *Elijah Craig 12*
> 
> Really, everything that is not an entry level mainstream brand is disappearing. If this stays the same after February we could all be in for serious reality check. I know Buffalo Trace claimed that they hit a shortage around June 2013, but you might that think they would send a 2014 shipment soon. I had a system set up to keep 10-15 different bottles of bourbon but that system will fall apart if I can't replace a bottle (i.e., EC12) every few months.
> 
> If I had limited options on the shelves, I guess I would stick with: Booker's, Knob Creek Small Batch (now with Beam claiming it is starting a "single barrel project" even though it has had the Knob Creek line for a while now who knows what this is like in a year), Buffalo Trace, Maker's Mark, Woodford Reserve, and Old Grand-Dad 100 or 114.


I know I can get the ones in bold if you are in need........


----------



## Jasonx250z

i know a few online retailers that still stock these brands but shipping is pricy


----------



## tx_tuff

Drink all my Bourbon neat, although I will add a tiny splash of water to the highest proof ones. To me it just seems to open those up a little more. 

Most of the Bourbon I buy are $30 to $40 dollar price range, not that I wouldn't like to buy the more $$$ stuff. Love me some Russell Reserve, haven't seen it mentioned in the last couple pages. I think it's a really great Bourbon for the price. Also buy Eagle Rare, would be my 2nd go to on the cheap. Woodford Reserve got my foot in the door as far as Bourbon goes so of course will get that from time to time. Willett Bourbon is very tasty too but if you want to try some Rye pick up some Willett Rye, the stuff is great and I find myself buying that more then any Bourbon right now!


----------



## KcJason1

UTKhodgy said:


> Where I am, the following have become either non-existent or tough buys (aka I'm not seeing it stocked in any of my 4 stores):
> Four Roses Small Batch
> Weller 12
> Weller Antique 107
> Weller Regular
> Knob Creek Single Barrel
> Rowan's Creek
> Noah's Mill
> Black Maple Hill
> Elijah Craig 12
> 
> Really, everything that is not an entry level mainstream brand is disappearing. If this stays the same after February we could all be in for serious reality check. I know Buffalo Trace claimed that they hit a shortage around June 2013, but you might that think they would send a 2014 shipment soon. I had a system set up to keep 10-15 different bottles of bourbon but that system will fall apart if I can't replace a bottle (i.e., EC12) every few months.
> 
> If I had limited options on the shelves, I guess I would stick with: Booker's, Knob Creek Small Batch (now with Beam claiming it is starting a "single barrel project" even though it has had the Knob Creek line for a while now who knows what this is like in a year), Buffalo Trace, Maker's Mark, Woodford Reserve, and Old Grand-Dad 100 or 114.


 I'm pretty sure everyone of those is available in KC!


----------



## Frodo

tx_tuff said:


> Most of the Bourbon I buy are $30 to $40 dollar price range, not that I wouldn't like to buy the more $$$ stuff. Love me some Russell Reserve, haven't seen it mentioned in the last couple pages. I think it's a really great Bourbon for the price. Also buy Eagle Rare, would be my 2nd go to on the cheap. Woodford Reserve got my foot in the door as far as Bourbon goes so of course will get that from time to time. Willett Bourbon is very tasty too but if you want to try some Rye pick up some Willett Rye, the stuff is great and I find myself buying that more then any Bourbon right now!


This is a very instructive list for those that think they must chase Pappy or BTAC in order to taste the good stuff. Good choices here that are readily available and won't break the bank.


----------



## Jasonx250z

Even better buffalo trace is a good every day the nobody mention Blanton, eagle rare, angles envy, wild turkey rare breed are personally some of my fave less expensive bourbons Iv been impressed with for 50 and below especially buffalo trace for 25 it just as good as some of the more exspensive ones in my opinion


----------



## TorchandCutter

My favorites are currently as follows, oh and neat is the only way I drink em:
1. Pappy Van Winkle 12yr(Lot B) if I can find it and imho it's the only Pappy I'm willing to pay
the secondary markup on($200-$250 for a $50-$60 bottle) Sure as hell ain't payin $1200
for the 23yr lol
2. WhistlePig 11yr Rye, ok so not a bourbon but it sure as hell drinks like a bourbon. I enjoy
the bit of spiciness along with the twinge of sweetness I'm not used to in Ryes and although
it's 111 proof, imho it drinks like more of a 95-100 proof
3. Michter's Sour Mash, ok so again not technically a bourbon but it sure as hell drinks like one
of the smoothest bourbon's out there for the money. It's not quite as smooth as the Pappy
12yr, but when it is much more widely available, I'm willing to split that hair of a difference
and enjoy this one on a much more regular basis for less.
4. Hirsch Small Batch Reserve
5. Eagle Rare 10yr
6. Elijah Craig 12yr, probably the best value for the price out there!
7. Four Roses Small Batch


----------



## huskers

Ok, I bought a bottle of Four Roses Single Barrel..........It's not to bad at all with an Ice Cube.

My question.

How is the Single Barrel different than the small batch?

The single barrel set me back $37.00 and the small batch was $25.00 so I kind of assumed the Single barrel was the better stuff?






I now have a bottle of woodford, knob creek, and four roses.

My short list to acquire is 

-Eljah Craig
-Buffalo trace
-Jeffersons
-Bulleit (maybe rye)





Someone on here told me that the woodford wasn't really all that great neet........do you guys agree?

Also, I see that buffalo trace is $25.00. I know with rum, the higher the price, generally the better the rum. Are you guys drinking Buffalo trace neet?


----------



## dj1340

To me small batch has a more rounded flavor. Single Barrel has a more upfront strength. I have read on several blogs etc that small batch
may be coming harder to find as older barrels are getting harder to find as well. 
Woodford has a much mellower taste to me, sip some knob creek and then try Woodford and it shows it straight away.

I drink all my bourbons neat, I like getting the flavors straight on.


----------



## huskers

dj1340 said:


> To me small batch has a more rounded flavor. Single Barrel has a more upfront strength. I have read on several blogs etc that small batch
> may be coming harder to find as older barrels are getting harder to find as well.
> Woodford has a much mellower taste to me, sip some knob creek and then try Woodford and it shows it straight away.
> 
> I drink all my bourbons neat, I like getting the flavors straight on.


What exactly do you mean by rounded flavor?

Like it's a bit more smooth?

Why does the Single Barrel cost quite a bit more?

Sorry about all the questions, I'm just trying to learn a little.

I'm new to the bourbon world.


----------



## Reggie

Any single barrel is a bottling sourced from a single barrel - so it's a bit unique and usually picked for it's unique flavors. The small batch is whiskey from various barrels that have been grouped together to get flavors or qualities that the blender is looking for. There are pros and cons to each - your single barrel might have a bit higher % of alcohol than the small batch. But not to be confused with cask-strength - which means you're getting whiskey at the high proof it came out of the barrel.

Like cigars, there is no right answer - just what you prefer.

I'm one of those guys who didn't really care for Woodford. That's just me. Or Buffalo Trace yet I like a number of other whiskeys made by Buffalo Trace.. Blanton's Elmer T Lee, Eagle Rare...

I do like Four Roses as well.

I like to drink them neat but you will find that the taste will change with the addition of ice or water. Try it both ways - and the amount of ice or water - to see what you like.

You might also find that a whiskey will evolve a bit as the level in the bottle decreases and the time the bottle is open increases. I find it somewhat similar to letting cigars rest. Since you're still exploring, I'd recommend you try various smaller sizes of whiskey rather than full bottles until you find some favorites.


----------



## huskers

Reggie said:


> Any single barrel is a bottling sourced from a single barrel - so it's a bit unique and usually picked for it's unique flavors. The small batch is whiskey from various barrels that have been grouped together to get flavors or qualities that the blender is looking for. There are pros and cons to each - your single barrel might have a bit higher % of alcohol than the small batch. But not to be confused with cask-strength - which means you're getting whiskey at the high proof it came out of the barrel.
> 
> Like cigars, there is no right answer - just what you prefer.
> 
> I'm one of those guys who didn't really care for Woodford. That's just me. Or Buffalo Trace yet I like a number of other whiskeys made by Buffalo Trace.. Blanton's Elmer T Lee, Eagle Rare...
> 
> I do like Four Roses as well.
> 
> I like to drink them neat but you will find that the taste will change with the addition of ice or water. Try it both ways - and the amount of ice or water - to see what you like.
> 
> You might also find that a whiskey will evolve a bit as the level in the bottle decreases and the time the bottle is open increases. I find it somewhat similar to letting cigars rest. Since you're still exploring, I'd recommend you try various smaller sizes of whiskey rather than full bottles until you find some favorites.


Thank you for the reply Reggie!

Which kind of four roses do you like the most?

I wish I could find smaller bottles of bourbon around here, Cant find anything in the smaller bottles.


----------



## ezlevor

You guys might be interested in the site Welcome to Caskers

They have lots of neat spirits that you don't normally see on regular shelves. They're supposed to be at "sale" prices, but all I have to go off of is the MSRP that they advertise vs what they're charging. I just know prices around here go up and down a few dollars just depending on what store you're at.

Also, you do have to sign up with an email there... my gmail throws their emails in my "promotions" tab anyway, so they don't bugger up my inbox. They send out like... one email a day.


----------



## Reggie

huskers said:


> Which kind of four roses do you like the most?


I liked the regular old single barrel that you most likely have. Not to geek out on you, but Four Roses also offers cask strength bottles - and those are available in 8 different varieties - each made from slightly different mash bills (some with more or less rye, etc). Very rare and very cool of a distillery to offer that.

I've heard the small batch is good too - especially if you find one of the limited editions that are once a year and hand picked from the best barrels.

I've heard a lot of bourbon guys say to avoid the Four Roses Yellow Label, (usually on a lower shelf than the single barrel or small batch) but to each their own!

I tried - and enjoyed - quite a few Bourbons until I tried Scotch. And ever since my first step down that especially slippery slope, I've been an enthusiastic apprentice of the Dark Side (Single Malts and Malt Blends). Sooo many more variations in flavors, strengths, and distilleries. And sooo good with a cigar....

Drink -and/or smoke- whatever makes you happy! (as long as the money holds out) :mrgreen:


----------



## Variables

huskers said:


> Which kind of four roses do you like the most?


Single barrel store selections, if you have access to them or can find an internet shop that will ship to you. Don't ignore the regular yellow label either. It is a great cheap pour. You asked about regular Buffalo Trace earlier, and I would heartily recommend it as well. Tremendous pour for the price, if maybe a little boring.


----------



## Branzig

Variables said:


> Single barrel store selections, if you have access to them or can find an internet shop that will ship to you. Don't ignore the regular yellow label either. It is a great cheap pour. You asked about regular Buffalo Trace earlier, and I would heartily recommend it as well. Tremendous pour for the price, if maybe a little boring.


I just finished off some Four Roses Cask Strength OBSK that was decent, but honestly for the price I don't think you can beat Four Roses Single Barrel. It's cheaper, smoother, and in my opinion has one of the smoothest finishes in the bourbon world. Where I live the Cask Strength runs about 70 bucks a fifth and the Single Barrel 60-65.


----------



## Frodo

Got a VW 10yr today. Woohoo!!!


----------



## dj1340

So I picked up a couple of bottles of Stagg jr. I can say this is not the drink for the faint of heart. Great nose of vanilla and some spice
and a deceptive sweetness, that is until you taste it. This is 134 proof man drink. I drink my stuff neat so bear with me. It was not
quite as harsh as some reviews I've read, really just a burst of flavor on the tongue. Most of the flavor is up front, with some nice notes
following. I didn't get the alcohol burn some have complained of and really enjoyed it. Not for everyone of course but if you like a Bourbon
that stands up and talks to you then this is your drink. I got 2 bottles and am glad I did.
I like it and will get 1 or 2 more for the collection. They go for around $50 a bottle so not bad .


----------



## TTecheTTe

dj1340 said:


> So I picked up a couple of bottles of Stagg jr. I can say this is not the drink for the faint of heart. Great nose of vanilla and some spice
> and a deceptive sweetness, that is until you taste it. This is 134 proof man drink. I drink my stuff neat so bear with me. It was not
> quite as harsh as some reviews I've read, really just a burst of flavor on the tongue. Most of the flavor is up front, with some nice notes
> following. I didn't get the alcohol burn some have complained of and really enjoyed it. Not for everyone of course but if you like a Bourbon
> that stands up and talks to you then this is your drink. I got 2 bottles and am glad I did.
> I like it and will get 1 or 2 more for the collection. They go for around $50 a bottle so not bad .


That's been down on my list, but thinking of moving it up to next now!

Found a good use for WSR and am having my first hot toddy to chase the chill! (Yes, it's that cold!)


----------



## dj1340

I will say if you've had any George T Stagg then Stagg jr is not in the same realm. More like a brash youngster trying to cause trouble.
Having some now and believe me it will take the chill off. If you can find 4 Roses single barrel or small batch give them a try. For the money
you get some very top rated Bourbon. I have read in different places that in blind tastings 4 Roses beat out Van Winkle.

Cold Texas winters are no fun. Spent 3 yrs in San Antonio and who knew how damn cold it could get down there!!


----------



## Branzig

dj1340 said:


> If you can find 4 Roses single barrel or small batch give them a try. For the money
> you get some very top rated Bourbon. I have read in different places that in blind tastings 4 Roses beat out Van Winkle.


I believe it! I am devout 4 Roses drinker. $ for $ I think Small Batch is the best value on the market. I have also had Pappy 20 year before...It's fine but not anywhere near worth the asking price!


----------



## ezlevor

Had a glass of this last night at my favorite downtown establishment on the bartender's recommendation. I definitely enjoyed it.


----------



## Wanker

huskers said:


> I now have a bottle of woodford, knob creek, and four roses.
> 
> My short list to acquire is
> 
> -Eljah Craig
> -Buffalo trace
> -Jeffersons
> -Bulleit (maybe rye)
> 
> Someone on here told me that the woodford wasn't really all that great neet........do you guys agree?
> 
> Also, I see that buffalo trace is $25.00. I know with rum, the higher the price, generally the better the rum. Are you guys drinking Buffalo trace neet?


Woodford Reserve is very hit or miss with me. The bottle I bought did not agree with me. The times I've had it at a bar or friends house I've liked it. I may have gotten a bad one.

Bulleit Rye is worth a buy in my opinion. Good stuff.


----------



## Frodo

Wanker said:


> Woodford Reserve is very hit or miss with me. The bottle I bought did not agree with me. The times I've had it at a bar or friends house I've liked it. I may have gotten a bad one.


The Straightbourbon crowd have commented on significant batch variation with WR, and they are as geeky about bourbon as you can get...


----------



## Frodo

TTecheTTe said:


> That's been down on my list, but thinking of moving it up to next now!


I've heard some compare Stagg Jr to a Buffalo Trace cask strength bottling if that makes any sense. What makes Stagg Sr. so special is the ability to drink it straight at above 65% abv. Stagg Jr. you need to be more hardened to do this with I would think.


----------



## Wanker

Frodo said:


> The Straightbourbon crowd have commented on significant batch variation with WR, and they are as geeky about bourbon as you can get...


I've read about batch inconsistencies and perhaps that is what was going on, but a friend liked my bottle and it didn't taste like what I read a bad batch tasted like. It wasn't metallic, it was just extremely dry and with bitter oak on the finish. I don't know. My go-to bourbon is Knob Creek now and I'm happy 

I want to get my hands on a glass of Booker's and another glass of Blanton's.


----------



## Frodo

Wanker said:


> I want to get my hands on a glass of Booker's and another glass of Blanton's.


I've heard bad things about upcoming bourbon shortages. Bunkering something sounds like a sensible precaution...


----------



## Wanker

Frodo said:


> I've heard bad things about upcoming bourbon shortages. Bunkering something sounds like a sensible precaution...


Well then. I better secure some. Can't be too cautious


----------



## jeffster

I drink Four Roses single barrel most of the time, but the wife bought me a bottle of Basil Hayden which is pretty darn good.


----------



## JRM03

Lot of talk about Four Roses, that I am not going to have to track down and find. I've been drinking bourbon for years and in the last few years have started to lean more towards Scotches, BUT, I can say, Knob Creek and Buffalo Trace were my "go to's" and were always on hand. I tried the Woodford Reserve on the recommendation of a friend and he ended up with the bottle minus a glassful. I did not care for it. The original Jim Beam and the Beam Black were consumed quite often upon my initial offerings of bourbon at a younger age which I enjoyed as well.


----------



## Branzig

JRM03 said:


> Lot of talk about Four Roses, that I am not going to have to track down and find. I've been drinking bourbon for years and in the last few years have started to lean more towards Scotches, BUT, I can say, Knob Creek and Buffalo Trace were my "go to's"


Four Roses is a different animal than Knob Creek. Four Roses is a lot smoother than Knob Creek, but IMO, Creek has a more stout flavor. They're both awesome, just kinda on the opposite scale of awesome of eachother...if that makes sense at all :lol:


----------



## JRM03

Branzig said:


> Four Roses is a different animal than Knob Creek. Four Roses is a lot smoother than Knob Creek, but IMO, Creek has a more stout flavor. They're both awesome, just kinda on the opposite scale of awesome of eachother...if that makes sense at all :lol:


I remember my first glass of KB. I just sat there and stared at the bottle in complete awe. I couldn't believe that after all the bourbons I have had in my life (I'm 30 but did A LOT of drinking in my youth) this was insanely smooth. Everyone that came in my house for 2 days had to try it as I couldn't believe it. If Four Roses is that good, I am going to have to get on the Wine Exchange and do some digging. 
And yes, you make perfect sense my friend.


----------



## JRM03

Double Post


----------



## dj1340

Four Roses small batch and single barrel are, for me, the best for the money. Look for their 2014 small batch release
Barrel strength soon. Last year's won american wiskey award. Also look for Bookers 25th. Should be out soon. Very
Good stuff but pricey.


----------



## UTKhodgy

dj1340 said:


> Four Roses small batch and single barrel are, for me, the best for the money. Look for their 2014 small batch release
> Barrel strength soon. Last year's won american wiskey award. Also look for Bookers 25th. Should be out soon. Very
> Good stuff but pricey.


The 2014 Single Barrel should be out around April. The Small Batch will be in the Fall. Booker's 25th has already been released in certain states.


----------



## cappadoc

Noob here, but a bourbon connoisseur.
I have 130 bottles in my bunker.
I have to chime in that, IMHO, Four Roses is making some of the best whiskey in America and easily the best value in bourbon.
Buffalo Trace is also very good. High West in Utah is making some very interesting whiskeys as well- their Campfire is a blend of bourbon, scotch and rye and is seriously good stuff.
I still have half a bottle of PVW 20 yo. Killed the 23 yo years ago.


----------



## DbeatDano

cappadoc said:


> Noob here, but a bourbon connoisseur.
> I have 130 bottles in my bunker.
> I have to chime in that, IMHO, Four Roses is making some of the best whiskey in America and easily the best value in bourbon.
> Buffalo Trace is also very good. High West in Utah is making some very interesting whiskeys as well- their Campfire is a blend of bourbon, scotch and rye and is seriously good stuff.
> I still have half a bottle of PVW 20 yo. Killed the 23 yo years ago.


Wow 130 bottles? That's a serious collection. I'm a pretty big fan of buffalo trace as well. Also love Elijah Craig and the Evan Williams 2003 vintage is also pretty good. I have another bottle of the EW 2003 in my cellar. I'll have to checkout High West's whiskey if it's available to me. I haven't tried Makers Mark 46 yet. Anyone liked it?


----------

